# 반실만



## panview

Hi.  I wonder what the word means in the sentence:
한 두 뿌리만  캐어도  대바구니에 반실만 되누나
It is from the folk song Doraji.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

It means "only half a room"

반실만: [半室-]
반 in Chinese is 半 which is "half", 실 in Chinese is 室, meaning "room" , -민 means "only"


----------



## panview

Hyperpolyglot said:


> It means "only half a room"
> 
> 반실만: [半室-]
> 반 in Chinese is 半 which is "half", 실 in Chinese is 室, meaning "room" , -민 means "only"


Thank you.But I think  if 반시 (半時). so if it means " in a short moment the basket is full.


----------



## panview

or 반실 (半失)  ? lose half of its room(丢失一半)? how to understand 半室 for a basket?


----------



## mink-shin

Sometimes 반실 means 半失. But in this case it means 半室. I think we can be sure of it by simply checking another verse of the folk song a part of which you've quoted.

Third verse of the song : 도라지 도라지 도라지 은율 금산포 백도라지/ 한 포기만 캐어도 _*광주리 광주리 반씩 된다*_.
Note the part I've made bold. It absolutely means a half of the basket. We can guess the meaning of "반실" is 半室 from the other verse.



Hyperpolyglot said:


> -민 means "only"



I have a somewhat different opinion from Hyperpolyglot.
-만 means here as much as. In modern Korean, we use '-만큼' instead of '-만'.
'-만' used to be used as a meaning of '-만큼' in modern Korean.


----------

